# Ouro Preto (MG) - O Berço da Inconfidência Mineira



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

Sunset Tiradentes Square by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr
_Praça Tiradentes com Museu da Inconfidência ao Fundo_


_*OURO PRETO - MG*_


Decidi fugir das praias e subir a serra com destino a nossa cidade Monumento. Passar o Reveillon nesta cidade foi uma experiência incrivel. 
E por ser Reveillon, infelizmente não conseguir ir em nenhum museu da cidade, e das igrejas, somente consegui entrar na Matriz do Pilar e a de São Francisco de Assis.

Ouro Preto é uma aula de história a céu aberto, seja em relação a Arquitetura, o Poder da Igreja Católica, e principalmente a escravidão. É Impossível andar pelas suas ruas e não ficar chocado em saber que cada pedra nas construções, nas ruas, cada tunel das Minas foram feitas por mãos escravizadas.

Neste Thread, tentarei mostras a vocês um pouco dessa cidade tão conhecida e tão pouco explorada do nosso País.


01- Skyline com Paróquia e Santuário Nossa Senhora da Conceição e no alto do morro, Igreja Matriz de Santa Efigênia


Skyline by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

02 - Oratório Nossa Senhora de Bonsucesso ou do Curral


Oratório Nossa Senhora de Bonsucesso ou do Curral by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

03 - Panorâmica com Paróquia e Santuário Nossa Senhora da Conceição (Nesta Igreja se encontra os restos mortais de Aleijadinho e seu pai, Mestre Ataíde) e no alto do morro, Igreja Nossa Senhora das Mercês e Perdões.


Panoramica02 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

04 - Largo de Coimbra com Igreja São Francisco de Assis, ao fundo.


Largo de Coimbra by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

05 - Igreja São Francisco de Assis, eleita em 2009, umas das 7 Maravilhas de Origem Portuguesa no Mundo.


Igreja São Francisco de Assis by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

06 - Museu da Inconfidência


Museu da Inconfidência by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

07 - Rua onde se concentra boa parte dos restaurantes e cafés do centro histórico


Rua Conde de Bobadela by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

08 - Rua do Comércio da cidade


RuadoComercio by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

09 - Prédio do Forum com igreja de São Francisco de Paula


Forum by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

10 - Praça


Praça Reinaldo Alves de Brito by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

11 - Largo e Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário dos Homens Pretos


Panoramica4 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

12 - Largo e Igreja Nossa Senhora do Rosário dos Homens Pretos


Panoramica01 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

13 - Hotel Solar do Rosario e Igreja NS do Rosario


Hotel Solar do Rosario e Igreja NS do Rosario by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

14 - Igreja São Francisco de Paula 


Igreja São Francisco de Paula by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

15 - Capela do Senhor do Bonfim


Capela do Senhor do Bonfim by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


16 - Basílica Matriz de Nossa Senhora do Pilar, a 2ª do Brasil com mais ornamentos em Ouro e a mais rica de Ouro Preto.


Pilar Fachada by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

17 - Interior da Basilica


Pilar by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

18 - Igreja do Carmo 


Igreja do Carmo by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

19 - Vista com destaque para o Gran Hotel Ouro Preto, projetado por Oscar Niemeyer.








[/url]
Gran Hotel Ouro Preto by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

20 - Vista da cidade com Basilica do Pilar


Vista para Pilar by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

21 - Skyline icônico da cidade, com Igreja São Francisco de Assis e Museu da Inconfidência.Este foi o ultimo Pôr do Sol de 2019.


Sunset by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

22 - Mina de Chico Rei 
(Segue link com a historia dele: https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chico_Rei)


Mina do Chico Rei by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr


Ouro Preto me surpreendeu também pela Natureza que a cerca. Em apenas 15min de onibus da Praça Tirandentes, existe uma trilha de aprox. 30min de caminhada descendo serra até a sede do Parque Natural Municipal das Andorinhas, onde possui Cachoeiras, Poços Naturais para banhos e muitas trilhas e mirantes. Possui estacionamento, área para Churrasco e uma sede com sanitários, lanchonete, quadras poliesportivas. TODAS AS TRILHAS SÃO AUTOGUIADAS. É neste parque que nasce o Rio das Velhas, maior afluente em extensão do rio São Francisco.

23 - Mapa do Parque


Mapa Parque by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

24 - Poço das Crianças


Poço das Crianças by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

25 - Pedra do Jacaré


Pedra do Jacaré by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

26 - Formações Rochosas 


Paredão by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

27 - Mirante Véu da Noiva (Após essa queda, existe a Cachoeira Véu da Noiva)


Mirante Véu das Noivas by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

28 - Reveillon na Praça Tirandentes
(Uma noite antes rolou um pré Reveillon, com uma banda estilo Olodum, foi bem legal, e na noite da virada, uma banda de musicas mistas e depois, DJ com Funk).


Reveillon01 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

29 - ...


Reveillon02 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

30 - Fim de tarde na Praça Tiradentes


Por do Sol by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

BÔNUS...

31 - Praça Minas Gerais, em Mariana


Panoramica03 by Renato Hugo de Sousa, no Flickr

Espero que apreciem meu relato, e que visitem Ouro Preto, Mariana, e toda região.

Abraços!!!


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Uma das cidades mais belas do Brasil! Ótimas fotos!


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Belas fotos de uma Cidade/Monumento/Museu . Patrimonio da Humanidade. Apesar da triste capitulo da escravidao , o legado e' fascinante. Todo brasileiro deveria visita-la ,seguir a Estrada Real e as maravilhas deste estado Magico : Minas Gerais


----------



## FilipeR (Aug 28, 2009)

Retratou muito bem Ouro Preto! Nunca pensei em passar o reveillon em OP, taí uma boa!


----------



## Renato Hugo (Nov 7, 2010)

FilipeR said:


> Retratou muito bem Ouro Preto! Nunca pensei em passar o reveillon em OP, taí uma boa!



Tirei muitas outras fotos, mas pra não ficar cansativo, postei só essas mesmo. O Reveillon não teve fogos, mas a animação do Show compensou rs


----------



## Pietrin (Mar 30, 2010)

Cidade maravilhosa e inigualável no Brasil, preciso muito conhecer. Essa igreja ornamentada em ouro é sem igual, quanta riqueza colonial não está aí. Deve ser muito legal caminhar por essas ruas e se imaginar em outra época.

Como tudo tem um porém, alguns dos principais prédios estão com a manutenção bem porca. Esse mofo nas igrejas é inaceitável.

Obrigado por mostrar-nos esse patrimônio mineiro!


----------



## Cristian _ (May 28, 2008)

Ouro Preto é incrível!
Pouquíssimas cidades brasileiras conseguem superar a importância que Ouro Preto teve para o desenvolvimento do país.
Estou me planejando para conhecê-la em 2020 ou 2021.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda demais!!


----------



## OEEE13 (Jul 18, 2013)

Adoro ver imagens de Ouro Preto!

Daria para fazer banner com algumas dessas fotos


----------

